

IE 10: the most secured browser - maap
https://www.nsslabs.com/system/files/public-report/files/2013-04%20CAR%20Browser%20Socially%20Engineered%20Malware%20130513c.pdf

======
mtgx
Sure it is, NSS Labs. Did you ever release a research where IE didn't win,
though?

IE8: [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2009/08/micros...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2009/08/microsoft-sponsors-two-nss-reports-ie8-is-the-most-secure/)

IE9: [http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27572196-Microsoft-
IE9-shin...](http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27572196-Microsoft-IE9-shines-
in-NSS-Labs-security-test)

But maybe it's just a coincidence, right?

~~~
maap
Nah don't worry, it's just an info thread. Actually this document doesn't even
talk about false positives, so even if everything inside is right, it's at
least incomplete and non representative.

